# Propane tank smoker



## gocatsbbn (May 10, 2016)

Not long ago I purchased this 250 gallon propane tank. Needing some advice, ideas, etc on what to do with it. The obvious first answer would be to make a reverse flow smoker. But I grew up around old cinder block or metal direct hear pits and that's what I'd rather do. Any help would be appreciated. 













image.jpeg



__ gocatsbbn
__ May 10, 2016


----------



## iridelow (May 10, 2016)

So do you want a BBQ pit or smoker?


----------



## gocatsbbn (May 11, 2016)

I guess the real question is which one turns out better bbq?


----------



## hoity toit (May 11, 2016)

i vote PIT


----------



## iridelow (May 12, 2016)

gocatsbbn said:


> I guess the real question is which one turns out better bbq?


If your asking for someone to tell you what they prefer, I like my smokers. This is your pit build it for what you want even if it takes some time getting everything correctly, your gonna spend the time working on it might as well be happy with it.


----------



## jcbigler (May 12, 2016)

gocatsbbn said:


> Not long ago I purchased this 250 gallon propane tank. Needing some advice, ideas, etc on what to do with it. The obvious first answer would be to make a reverse flow smoker. But I grew up around old cinder block or metal direct hear pits and that's what I'd rather do. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not have both?

You can't haul your cinder block pits around with you and the tank is already on a trailer..so it's like halfway to being a trailer mounted reverse flow smoker already.


----------



## maple sticks (May 12, 2016)

gocatsbbn said:


> I guess the real question is which one turns out better bbq?


The person running the rig determines the quality of the BBQ.

My smoker works more like a cinder block pit although I never thought of it like before. Fires in one end of the tank and flows through.


----------



## gocatsbbn (May 12, 2016)

To me a direct low heat pit has a different flavor than a reverse flow smoker. But I could be crazy. I'm really just trying to decide if I want to put all the work into a reverse flow type or just make a plate to separate the top and bottom half of the tank and make just a big holland grill basically.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 28, 2017)

What about making a Lang hybrid style smoker and have one side dedicated toward charcoal cooking?


----------



## kam59 (Aug 28, 2017)

You could build a regular cooker with tuning plates and add a second exhaust so you could lock your plates together and create a reverse flow.

My big cooker Bahama Mama is built that way.













100_4649.JPG



__ kam59
__ Aug 28, 2017


----------

